# I H GRAN V



## 104869 (May 30, 2007)

:lol:Hi all 
I have just had to sell my m/home due to house move.
It would not fit in new drive.
I am looking at a I H gran v lwb has anyone had or got one? or any info on them I cant seem to find much on the net about this model.
Thanks Andy & Steph.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

ritariviera181 said:


> :lol:Hi all
> I have just had to sell my m/home due to house move.
> It would not fit in new drive.
> I am looking at a I H gran v lwb has anyone had or got one? or any info on them I cant seem to find much on the net about this model.
> Thanks Andy & Steph.


Hi, we have an IH, a tior I don't recognise IH Gran though


----------



## 104869 (May 30, 2007)

*re I H Gran v*

Thanks for replies the dealer says it was renamed the tio savannah gold.
So has any one info on this model or I H qualities and reliability.
Thanks Andy


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

*Re: re I H Gran v*



ritariviera181 said:


> Thanks for replies the dealer says it was renamed the tio savannah gold.
> So has any one info on this model or I H qualities and reliability.
> Thanks Andy


We are very happy with our Tior, build quality is excellent, we have owned ours since beginning of this year. I would suggest you contact IH who, I am sure, will be able to help you with further information.


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

my IH is down at geoff cox motorhomes at kilburn,derby.its a 2002 model in silver, savana irmao, 35000 miles. if thats any good to you.


----------

